# Old oak



## PMisiaszek (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm working on an interesting project making pens for the shipwrights who worked rebuilding a historic vessel.  I've cut pen blanks from a piece of an oak frame, turned them round and drilled them for tubes.  The blanks are very stable, but there is considerable checking.  Some have holes where fasteners once were (hard on saw blades).  I'm aware of the low-tech methods of filling small holes and checks using dust and CA, but since I'm doing a bunch of these, I'm wondering if there might be a better way... say, painting on/in alumalite or something similar?


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 16, 2013)

No pictures.....didn't happen.

Ray


----------

